# pH OMG



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Background info: I have a relatively new to me (but not to the world) 20-gallon tank with 2 angelfish, 2 redfinned loaches, 1 queen loach, 2 burrowing/hiding unidentified loaches, 1 pleco, and probably at least 100 trumpet snails. (Yes, I know this tank is too small for these fish; this is how I inherited it.) About 4 bunches of a live plant that looks vaguely like Java Fern. Penguin Biowheel 150 filter, 48 watts of light. Temperature 79-82. Some kind of heater that is irrelevant for now because it hasn't needed to be on at all since I got the tank (I've wished sometimes that I had a cooler for the water).

So... this morning I noticed several snails headed for the top of the tank, which I had read somewhere is a sign that something's wrong with water quality. I noticed that the wheel on the filter had stopped turning (so it was getting just mechanical filtration, not bio), and fixed that. As the day progressed, more snails started climbing. So I tested the pH, with an admittedly (maybe 4ish years) old test kit, then did it again, then tested my tap water for comparison (about 7.5), then tested with a different (also old) kit... and it seems that my pH is about 5.0!!!! 

Can this possibly be true? The fish seem fine. Panicking, I put in some tap water conditioner for lack of any better idea, and the pH hasn't changed that I can tell, but only a few snails at any given time now are climbing upwards (somewhat less than at peak). The only other thing I have a test for is ammonia, but it says the pH has to be at least 7.2 to figure out the results.

What would you do in this situation? Should I be freaking out? Why might my pH be so low, when the water I'm putting in there (always with conditioner too) isn't low?

Any advice is most appreciated!
Suzanne


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The first thing to do is replace your old test kit. A ph of 5.0 is extreme but not impossible. As tank water ages iit become more and more acid. This is because of the deconposition of organic material. The best way to deal with this situation is with water changes. Make about a 20% change every few days until your ph gets above 6.5. Don't make a masive change (50% or more) as this may kill your fish. A new test kit may indicate you don't really have problem!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Jim.You will never get an accurate reading with an old test kit.Waterchanges will indeed help but you need to see if there is more than just PH changes.With that many fish my first worry would be ammonia or nitrites.Is the tank cycled?How long have you had it setup?I would look into rehoming a good bit of the fish,just so they have a better chance.Its not ok just because you received the tank with them.Now its your responsibility to give them the care they need.

Replace the test kit and then give us the basics on the other values.Until then,waterchanges will help.Add new water slowly if the PH is that far between,it will do them best to not pour in,but instead let it go in over the course of an hour or so.


----------

